# Tire Size for 15" Rally II's



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am just about done building my 400 bored .30 over, And it's time to get some new or used(new) tires. I am having some problems finding some info around the web for a decent tire size to run. 

I want to get a decent muscle car look (fatter in rear) but don't have a ton of cash to spend, since I have sunk quite a bit into my engine. Also, these will just be to get my by through this summer. 

My car is a 1972 Lemans, So could you all recommend some rear/front tire sizes for me that are pretty common, so I might be able to find some used? or fairly cheap brand new.

All help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 72_Lemans (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm running BFG 235/60r-15's on my 67. Turned the letters to the inside. Wide looking stance and within 1/4 inch dia of the OEM F70-14's.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

pjw1967 said:


> I'm running BFG 235/60r-15's on my 67. Turned the letters to the inside. Wide looking stance and within 1/4 inch dia of the OEM F70-14's.


Same tires on mine.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

With the '67, the 235s work really well. With the '68 and later cars, most people get away with running a much larger tire without too much problem, providing your rim offset is correct.


----------

